# What kind of salary do people working in the IT field get?



## ring_wraith (Feb 12, 2008)

The title says it all. I really want to get into this field and would like to get an idea of what the pay is like. 

I know it depends on what you know , but just looking for a rough idea, and what languages can maximize my earnings.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 12, 2008)

from absolute sh!t to millions.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 12, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> from absolute sh!t to millions.



couldn't have put it better. There are a lot of "IT people" out there struggling to earn enough to have three square meals a day.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 12, 2008)

hmm.... a thoughtful insight, but an average approximate considering neither of the two extremes would be nice.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2008)

20k for a fresher on an avg


----------



## RCuber (Feb 12, 2008)

20K for freshers? .. one of my friend got 40K ... in huawei .. that was 3 yrs back


----------



## slugger (Feb 13, 2008)

L&T Infotech picked up 37 guys/gals from our college yesterday

were offered 2.9 lac pa

but lookin @ things dunno if they will b given appointment letters or put on hold when they graduate


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 13, 2008)

no comments here....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 13, 2008)

Charan said:


> 20K for freshers? .. one of my friend got 40K ... in huawei .. that was 3 yrs back


 
I got 3.5k p.m. when I got my first job around 7 1/2 yrs back. . 40k for freshers is not justified.



sabret00the said:


> no comments here....


 
Then why your comment is here?


----------



## hellgate (Feb 13, 2008)

for freshers the starting salary depends on the company that they were selected for.
companies like MS offer packages like 9lacs p.a whereas companies like L&T Infotech offer something like 2.5-3lacs p.a


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

hellgate said:


> for freshers the starting salary depends on the company that they were selected for.
> companies like MS offer packages like 9lacs p.a whereas companies like L&T Infotech offer something like 2.5-3lacs p.a


smaller company offers good package too, but u r a working jack then

Highest package i have seen for regular ones(not including MS, Googel, Yahoo and other biggies) is  4.1 lac per annum


----------



## PraKs (Feb 21, 2008)

Duh

People talking big package.. Well Dear freshers.. IT MNCs are taking lots of freshers.. but how abt a mass kick out ??

Read this

global IT major IBM is believed to have shown the door to 5,000 entry-level trainee programmers across major offices in the country on the grounds of performance.

Official
*www.deccanherald.com/DeccanHerald.com/Content/Feb62008/scroll2008020650719.asp


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldn't comment about Potential Earnings but from what i've experienced in the Computing Industry , 

either you're one of the Best or one of the rest . There's nothin in between these two .

So either you make very-little to a  little or you make a lot(and i mean A LOT) .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2008)

Anything less than 3.6lacs pa is simply not acceptable.. You don't slog 4 years in Engg just to get peanuts..


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Anything less than 3.6lacs pa is simply not acceptable.. You don't slog 4 years in Engg just to get peanuts..



I wonder what should I say. I finished my M.D. in 2004 and was earning a starting salary of 2.52 lakhs p.a.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png

Only since first of January 2007 our salaries have been hiked. Now we get 4.20 lakhs p.a.

All salaries quoted above are gross salaries *before* deducting taxes and other things (like P.F., etc.)

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## din (Feb 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Anything less than 3.6lacs pa is simply not acceptable.. You don't slog 4 years in Engg just to get peanuts..



Sorry, couldn't control.

4 yrs of Engg is nothing !! Yes, I mean it. Coz I also completed 4 yrs and I know whats theory and whats real world. 

3.6 lakhs (that is 30,000 Rs a month) is peanut ? ?  Man, I guess you are a student ! Sorry, no hard feelings.

Anyway - if you are very good in studies and get something like campus recruit, you are lucky, theres chance you earn high. If you are not so lucky or intelligent, its not easy to get a big start. 

Also 40 K starting or 50 K starting is not a common thing. Start small, then grow big. Thats the correct way - I mean thats what I think teh correct way


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Anything less than 3.6lacs pa is simply not acceptable.. You don't slog 4 years in Engg just to get peanuts..


I graduated on 2005 and I'm jobless now. 

IMO, forget the salary part. Work with interest, money will follow.


----------



## din (Feb 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> IMO, forget the salary part. Work with interest, money will follow.



200% correct


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> IMO, forget the salary part. Work with interest, money will follow.



Totally Agree . 

That's why i'm Lokin for a B.Sc in Comp Sci. Degree rather than B.Tech coz then i'll have to study all the unnecessary crap n that will not give me mental satisfaction . I want to do something from which i derive pleasure .

If i'm good at something , money will(probably) follow


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

I am not going to do any job right after engineering,higher studies is a must if you really wanna make it big.

@pathik:dude there are millions of engineering students graduating every year,and I have seen people accepting 1.8lac\annum from TCS(I mean peanuts+TCS,lol).SO hold your horses boy it isn't that easy.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Anything less than 3.6lacs pa is simply not acceptable.. You don't slog 4 years in Engg just to get peanuts..


Sigh... Aajkal ke bachche!


----------



## PraKs (Feb 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Anything less than 3.6lacs pa is simply not acceptable.. You don't slog 4 years in Engg just to get peanuts..



LMAO

I am surely gona show this to my HR  dud do give me ur E mail ID what u write in ur resume..

Well yeah, they do give even 4 lacs PA but they kick u just in 4 months 

 There are already 5000 freshers kicked out who have already got such a nice job with this package..

I have already given Deccanherald link. have a look..  

Come to Planet Earth sir..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 21, 2008)

@pathik, Come  to reality dear. Earlier I was  having a bit similar thoughts. I refused jobs  paying 15k to me. Now its been quite a  lot of time and  I am still looking for  a job. I am even ready to work for 8k now but not getting the  job of software engineer. All the  offers I am getting are of BPOs(offering around 18k). 3.6 lpa is a dream package for me now.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2008)

Hayla.. I didnt know i had made such a controversial statement..  Btw i meant that IMO one shd get atleast 3.6 1-2 yrs down the line if not as a fresher.. No offence meant to ny1.. Btw guys how much diff wd it make(in the pay packet?) if i do my ms from a recogd univ.??  all inputs appreciated..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ Depends on what field you pursue ur MS and in what field you take up a job.

If you are not techinically interested the best thing is an MBA from a good univ.


----------



## casanova (Feb 22, 2008)

Expect the things to change in India. With 1USD=39 INR (The rupee appreciation effect) and Indian IT industry depending mostly on outsourcing, the pay packages would definitely take a hitting. 

For a fresher, his degree is rated over his talents,
e.g; Engineers>MCAs>MCS
whereas it comes to sheer computing, it is the other way round

As DrGrudge said,start off work efficiently, things will start improving.


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 22, 2008)

A B.Tech fresher recruited by IT biggies like Cognizant, Infy, TCS, Wipro gets anything between 2.75-3.25 lacs first up


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 22, 2008)

2kewl said:


> A B.Tech fresher recruited by IT biggies like Cognizant, Infy, TCS, Wipro gets anything between 2.75-3.25 lacs first up


BTech in Computers or anything else .

Like Electrical n stuff too ? do these ppl get hired by IT companies also ?


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 22, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> BTech in Computers or anything else .
> 
> Like Electrical n stuff too ? do these ppl get hired by IT companies also ?



Yes! They recruit freshers from electronics, computers, electrical, mech. Skills like comm. ability, grasp of subjects matter most...the stream doesn't matter as much!


----------



## juggler (Feb 22, 2008)

Salary are based on demand and supply,
If the companies are getting enough people at low salaries then their is no need for them to pay high amounts.
Also if you are not from premire institutes then do not expect a fat pay packages as for freshers the institute degree is more worth than his actual skills


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 22, 2008)

juggler said:


> Salary are based on demand and supply,
> If the companies are getting enough people at low salaries then their is no need for them to pay high amounts.
> Also *if you are not from premire institutes then do not expect a fat pay packages as for freshers the institute degree is more worth than his actual skills*



This isn't true...atleast in case of IT majors. Companies like Infosys, TCS, Wipro, Cognizant have uniform pay for freshers throughout the country. A premier institute,however, does give you more and better options to choose from


----------



## juggler (Feb 22, 2008)

2kewl said:


> This isn't true...atleast in case of IT majors. Companies like Infosys, TCS, Wipro, Cognizant have uniform pay for freshers throughout the country. A premier institute,however, does give you more and better options to choose from



If u r recruited for same post u will get same salary even if u r from premire institute. The only advantage is that the students from good institute get better companies and profile to choose from.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 22, 2008)

juggler said:


> If u r recruited for same post u will get same salary even if u r from premire institute. The only advantage is that the students from good institute get better companies and profile to choose from.


I really don't believe in this Premiere Institue crap as far as Computing Abilities go .

Coz most ppl who hv taken Computing in IIT , etc have studies only PCM their whole last 2 years n most(90%) of them have 0% knowledge of computers and got Computers bcoz they had a higher rank .

Thwy might be Good in PCM but they surely aren't good in Comps coz for comps you need to mould your mind to think in a specific way and you just can't do that in 4 years n study comp like any other subject .

It takes lotta time to mould your brain to think like an efficient programmer , programming is like art , you cannot understand it in a day .


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 22, 2008)

^^EXACTLY.Even i feel the same.Those IITians are good at PCM only not anything else.
 I have some of my friends in my class going to IIT coaching and iam quite sure that he will clear JEE coz he is brilliant in physux, chamistry and madematics! But when it comes to computers, he will score ..ZERO..
 And what i feel is most of the students(~98%) who get in to IITs are book worms allways thinking of getting 90-95% and are theoretical in nature aka _byheart party_   So they may clear BE with 90% but may not be able to open even paint!!!!
  Surely they may get in to bigger companies coz of their %,but they will have all speedbreakers on their path during their job life.
  So finally you need TALENT and i mean "Practical talent" to be succesful in the job and to get better salaries.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ Absolutely.. +1000 to both of you.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 22, 2008)

Just for the Record . I'm not saying that these people are not Intelligent or have Lower IQ or anything .

what i'm saying is that they are Channelizing their energy in the wrong direction even though they want to take CS . They only study PCM n think that they can 'learn' computers like all other subjects and when they really see the real-part of computing they just can't handle it .

That is why we see that the CS courses have the highest drop-out rate of all courses . People switch to other Fields after taking CS coz they can't cope with it . It requires you to think all the time , even when you're resting . most people think they can work on Programming projects 9 to 5 and be done with it , but this is not the reality .

Also , i think practical knowledge and soft-skills are the first priority rather than grades . You need to know how to get your work-done in the real world rather than just assume the ideal situtaion in the book.


----------



## juggler (Feb 22, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> I really don't believe in this Premiere ust can't do that in 4 years n study comp like any other subject .Institue crap as far as Computing Abilities go .
> 
> Coz most ppl who hv taken Computing in IIT , etc have studies only PCM their whole last 2 years n most(90%) of them have 0% knowledge of computers and got Computers bcoz they had a higher rank .
> 
> ...



I have not mentioned a single word about computer abilities..
I have only said that freshers from Premire institute (which u all have mentioned as IIT) have better job oppurtunaties which is a fact even if u like it or not.


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> I really don't believe in this Premiere Institue crap as far as Computing Abilities go .



Sorry to disagree at some point ..

Premiere institutes matters. I guess you are not into B.Tech ? OK, it goes like this. You may study PCM or just the things required for the Entrance Exam. But IIT entrance is not just copy-pasting what we study, it is applying our skills. So being a book-worm or an entrance-coaching-worm alone will not make you there.

Now, once you get into IIT or any good institute, everything will change. Not just your studies. The way of thinking, team work, logic development, excellent facilities, great teachers and a lot of other things / qualities. So once you complete the course, you will be changed a lot and you will be able to face the real-world. So there is real-difference between someone complete his B.Tech from XYZ college and someone from IIT or such Institutes _(ever wondered why majority of IIT guys get into big companies, that also in US and all ? Coz the companies know the level of those in IITs. Whatever we blame or make fun of Indian things, no one will disagree on the level of IIT students)._. The person who enter IIT after 12th will not be the same guy after he complete B.Tech in IIT.

Now, who said Computers is a must at Plus Two level ? ? It is absolutely not needed before we go for B.Tech. Coz 4 yrs in Engg college will make it all ok.

I have lot of examples. We could "touch" a PC only when we reached in Engg college, that was back in 1995. But in college we learnt it. Rt after our college days, lot of my friends got into software companies. One of my friends work for Symbian. Nearly 50% of my classmates are in US now, most of them in software field. 

Coming back to recruitment. Comapnies look for your skills like logic development, HR skills (like decision making) etc and no company will give 100% importance to the candidates computer skills. So if you are in 12th and if you do not know how to open paint that is not a very bad thing at all  If you know the basics, well and good. Thats it.

Finally, yes, talent matters to certain level. If someone who do not know anything (complete zero in everything) get into any premier institute, the institute will not be able to cange him a lot ! But in real, its a very rare case as most good institutes screen the candidates very well.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

Din, what r u studying?? which Course/College?


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Din, what r u studying??


I am studying php, web programming, project management, business relations etc, I started studying these in 2001 and still studying 



Pathik said:


> which Course/College?



Not in college rt now, was in college 7 yrs back. Completed my B.Tech in 1999.

Now do not start calling me 'Uncle' like other members here 

lol

Edit - Was in college 9 yrs back.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

@din: I agree with you. But wont computer skills matter when you get a job?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 22, 2008)

din said:


> Finally, yes, talent matters to certain level. If someone who do not know anything (complete zero in everything) get into any premier institute, the institute will not be able to cange him a lot ! *But in real, its a very rare case as most good institutes screen the candidates very well.*



That's my Point the Entrance Exams of most Premiere institutes has so much of PCM that it makes it necessary for the student to cut-off from Other things like omputers , English , etc .

So Institutes Accept students only on basis of PCM marks , that is fine as far as Engineering Goes but for Comp n Some other specialized fields they should have atleast one extra paper to judge their abilities .

Coz a person who starts at 0 from IIT will not go uch far in comps . But a person who is already adept at Maths(Discreet , Calculus) n Comps will be able to do much more in that 4 Year's Time .

Math is the fundamental Subject for comps , you need to be Really Good at Math and have a very good Understanding of Calculus , Discreet Mathematics n in general all of Maths(although trigonometry is not really maths) to be good at Computers.

So if instutues start taking students on the basis of the _Skills required for their fields_ rather than use the _"One-Size Fits All"_ approach then I'm positive that they'll find better candidates .

And yeah , *IIT Entrance Exam was a hell lot easier in 1995 . Now even the Class XII course is more than what used to come in the IIT Entrance Exam in 1995 so this demands the Student to dedicate even more time to PCM n leave other Important subjects as English , Comps .*

I have atleast 4-5 Friends in my School who i know will surely get elected into IIT . But 4 of them only study PCM n don't study English(language or Literature) . They score good marks in PCM but are utter rubbish in English . We have to change this mindset and promote an Education system that Emphasizes on the Development of the Complete Personality of the Person rather than just analytical skills(unless of course all you want to do is work in a job 9 to 5 , work like a labourer and do nothing else)


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

@nvidia

OK, I guess my post was lil confusing.

I never meant to say anyone will suit for any job. Not like that. We need to have basic knowledge, but that need not be in computers (In my post I meant software field all the time and not PC hardware). If your logical skills are good, if you find solution to any type of problems very fast, if you are good in working in a team, if your HR skills are good - Sure, you will succeed in IT field.

What I meant is logical skills, etc are more important than anything. 

And yes, computer skills matter when you get a job. I was talking about the computer skills before entering into Engg College, thats plus 2 level (12th standard / Grade).

@Zeeshan Quireshi

Yes, agree with most points !

Maths - yes matters. I was talking about computer alone. I meant to say computer knowledge alone - at 12th class - wil not make them good in IT field. They need logical skills etc (which of course related to maths) and there our thinking match 

And regarding the mindset you mentioned - 100% rt - Thats the only thing that didn't change from my days ! I mean at that time also, students were there who used to give more importance to PCM and nothing to English etc. That is not a good way, for sure. But I do not think it wil lchange in the near future as Engg Entrance Exams gives more importance to PCM. Unless thats changed, the way of thinking will remain the same.

Regarding the Entrance, yes, at that time it was tough for that batch. Now it is tough for the present batch. It is like that ! Everything is changing. Curriculum changes, text books changes, technology change. So people need to learn more and they learn more advanced things. When you look back you see things were pretty easy before. After 10 yrs from now, when an IIT student check the qn papers of 2008, he wil lthink - WOW, how easy thing were then !

Another example, when we started coding in PHP in 2001, even our Professor in IBM learning was not aware of such a a language. Now even school students know that.


----------



## juggler (Feb 22, 2008)

@din
Good posts....
Companies focus more on logical and analytical skill while deciding a candidate for job.


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 22, 2008)

juggler said:


> @din
> Good posts....
> Companies focus more on logical and analytical skill while deciding a candidate for job.



True. IT companies believe that if the candidate has necessary analytical skills and good grasping ability (and basic programming skills in C), they can mould them in the domain they wish to. The training period is very important for a fresher


----------



## coolman (Feb 23, 2008)

as far as i know, for 2008 recruits, companies like cognizant, accenture, wipro, TCS, tech mahindra, IBM and satyam are giving packages of around rs 3 lack p.a. infosys is giving a lower package of 2.3 to 2.7 lack p.a for its campus recruits


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 23, 2008)

2kewl said:


> True. IT companies believe that if the candidate has necessary analytical skills and good grasping ability (and basic programming skills in C), they can mould them in the domain they wish to. The training period is very important for a fresher


That means that the 4 Years the Student spent doing his B.Tech Degree are a waste !


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Obvously dude you realised it now????!! 
4yrs bakwaas.

This is how our _*INDIAN EDUCATION SYSTEM*_ works!


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 23, 2008)

According to me the entire system is flawed. Even the best institute in our country [the IITs] could not care less about anything that is outside your marks card. IT DOES NOT TAKE BRAINS TO CRACK THE IIT. All you need to do is slog. What they should be doing is testing our mental potential, not cramming stuff into our heads.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

please dont waste 4 years


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> please dont waste 4 years


Ya im' not . I'm gonna Do my Bachelor's in North America.

A Technical Degree is supposed to train you for Your Profession . so that you can Apply your knowledge immediately once you're outside . But Indian Universites seem to think otherwise .

Like for example , they still haven't introduced Standard C++ in Curriculum after 11 Years of it being Standardized(ISO C++ was Adopted in 1997).


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 23, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> That means that the 4 Years the Student spent doing his B.Tech Degree are a waste !



Well yeah, in a way...but the engg. degree is what matters and basic programming skills taught in the syllabus are pretty essential

"IT DOES NOT TAKE BRAINS TO CRACK THE IIT. All you need to do is slog. What they should be doing is testing our mental potential, not cramming stuff into our heads."

Cracking the JEE involves much more than cramming. You can cram you a$$ off but if you don't have the talent, you'll never make it. hardwork is also very very important


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 23, 2008)

2kewl said:


> Well yeah, in a way...but the engg. degree is what matters and basic programming skills taught in the syllabus are pretty essential
> 
> "IT DOES NOT TAKE BRAINS TO CRACK THE IIT. All you need to do is slog. What they should be doing is testing our mental potential, not cramming stuff into our heads."
> 
> Cracking the JEE involves much more than cramming. You can cram you a$$ off but if you don't have the talent, you'll never make it. hardwork is also very very important


And that essentially means Depriving Yourself of all the natural experiences of a normal Teenage Life and shutting yourself in a room(in your house or in 'kota') for Two years .


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 23, 2008)

2kewl said:


> Cracking the JEE involves much more than cramming. You can cram you a$$ off but if you don't have the talent, you'll never make it. hardwork is also very very important



I didn't say cramming, I said slogging.  Just about anyone can get 90%+ in ISC by preparing well. In the same way, just about anybody can clear the JEE by preparing properly. It does not take an insanely high IQ or mental intelligence, you just need to be dedicated. 

The Indian system does not stress anyone's talents. It's like you just need a basic amount of talent, beyond that it is just slogging. 

This is hopelessly pointless for programmers, whose real test is their innovation and as someone rightly said, frame of mind. Programming is not about slogging, it is about thinking. An elite art, if I may.


----------



## din (Feb 25, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> A Technical Degree is supposed to train you for Your Profession . so that you can Apply your knowledge immediately once you're outside . But Indian Universites seem to think otherwise .



Wrong ! Practical knowledge matters. A civil engineer can go to site or office from day one after he pass out from Engg college, but he can't become an expert on that day. Either he need to get experience or he need help form someone whos an expert. Engg colleges helps us technically, and upto certain limit in practical aspect as well, and of course those theory a student learn helps him too, but practical knowldge he will get only from real world. No university can give you that.

Another thing is, during our college days, there was a thing called IT (not information technology but Industrial Training), like students will get 10 or 15 days in a company or in a factory where they get in touch with the real world - which of course help them a lot.  Not sure whether its stil there in Engg colleges.



ring_wraith said:


> Even the best institute in our country [the IITs] could not care less about anything that is outside your marks card.



Sorry, but absolutely wrong - especially in case of IIT

IITs care for everything and that is why we have IAS guys from IITs ! We have famous cricket players form IIT. We have great police officers form IIT. Great business people form IIT. These does not means they just waste their 4 yrs and becomes something else. 

IIT or premier institues gives importance to everything and not just the technical subject they opt. The 4 yrs we spent in IIT or institutes like that mould us fit for a bright future and career.

And I still feel its not easy to believe my points unless you study in Engg college ! As I have an experience. Like few yrs back, my friends planned to start a software firm. There were B.Tech guys, Science graduate studnts, B.Com guys etc. One thing we noticed, B.Tech students were leading the whole team at majority of the time ! I mean not in coding, I meant - decision making, meeting clients, presenting ideas, in team work etc. I am not boasting or I am not telling B.Tech is the best. Nothing like that. But I am sure the 4 yrs we spent was never a waste, it helped us a lot.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^  I agree with you.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 18, 2009)

I think this bump was well worth it. Since it is recession time, what is a fresh graduate expecting? I've got more questions, but will get back once this is answered


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 18, 2009)

^ yep ... useful bump ....


----------



## demigod (Mar 18, 2009)

There is no job opening in Chennai as of now.But i heard few from friends like no salary for 3 - 6 months and then its based on your performance ..lol i heard few more same condition and bond for 1 and half year

above offers are from NIIT Staff ( unofficial announcement )

From NIIT : No jobs except Bpo from IBM and Sutherland (Official announcement )

PS:i am doing a course on NIIT ( Wasted ~28K Money and 7 months of time  )


----------



## IITian (Mar 18, 2009)

din said:


> during our college days, there was a thing called IT (not information technology but Industrial Training), like students will get 10 or 15 days in a company or in a factory where they get in touch with the real world - which of course help them a lot.  Not sure whether its stil there in Engg colleges.



ya it's still there and now it's duration has been increased to 40-60 days.

my bad.. i missed out the whole debate of talent vs slogging!


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 19, 2009)

din said:


> Sorry, but absolutely wrong - especially in case of IIT
> IITs care for everything and that is why we have IAS guys from IITs ! We have famous cricket players form IIT. We have great police officers form IIT. Great business people form IIT. These does not means they just waste their 4 yrs and becomes something else.
> 
> IIT or premier institues gives importance to everything and not just the technical subject they opt. The 4 yrs we spent in IIT or institutes like that mould us fit for a bright future and career.
> ...



Absolutely Wrong !

Firstly , IIT takes the ones (called the cream ones) having sharp brain and a lot lot lot of remembering skills . 
Even if IIT's care little or nothing besides their score cards , nothing will happen to those talented ones as they can mould themselves without too much help from the college . Bcoz they are the talented ones . (2000 top brains of india) . Even though if they are not so talented they are always the hardest labourers (and they are few) . Labour more score more .


Thats why we get many good personalities from IIT's .


And you know , IIT doesn't also mean to have brilliant brain , coz you have to mug up a **** load of materials in your head to crack it .
it requires memory plus brain . (memory>brain) in case of iit coz the amount of materials you have to study is just like...................endless.



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------

